# Chip Caray is fired!



## Dr_Jim (Oct 11, 2008)

Chip Caray and TBS have parted ways (with three years left on his contract).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Fox baseball...take note, fire Tim "Back-When-I-Played" McCarver.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Angels let Steve Physioc go last week. Are you listening, TBS?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I would give my left testicle if Tim McCarver was fired and never hired by anyone else.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ouch! 

...and I would be happy to give your right one! :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Trust me. It'd be worth it.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Dr_Jim said:


> Chip Caray and TBS have parted ways (with three years left on his contract).


Good, he is just plain awful.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I would give my left testicle if Tim McCarver was fired and never hired by anyone else.


Perhaps a goat offered up at moonrise would be less painful. Let's just hope the entrails are favorable. If they are not, then we're stuck with Tim.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I would give my left testicle if Tim McCarver was fired and never hired by anyone else.


I would give the right one !


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I would give the right one !


No, no, that's reserved for Joe Buck's firing.

Could you imagine a world without Tim McCarver & Joe Buck .... "What a wonderful world it would be!"

Now all we need is the Scooter, Bill White & Frank Messer back in the booth, and all would be right with the world. (That's a pretty difficult feat these days :-(


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I would take Vince Scully and Joe Garagiola


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Vin Scully has signed for a 61st season with the Dodgers. Listen while you can. He is the last of the best.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm an odd duck: I like Job Buck and Tim McCarver.

I also really liked Tim McCarver and Bobby Murcer doing local Yankees broadcasts several years ago -they were on Channel 9 I believe for the non-cable broadcasts and were total characters. If you know Bobby Murcer, you can imagine ...


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm an odd duck: I like Job Buck and Tim McCarver.
> 
> I also really liked Tim McCarver and Bobby Murcer doing local Yankees broadcasts several years ago -they were on Channel 9 I believe for the non-cable broadcasts and were total characters. If you know Bobby Murcer, you can imagine ...


I miss Bobby lots & lots ..... but you can keep Buck... he's awful (and a Yankee hater to boot!)


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> I would give my left testicle if Tim McCarver was fired and never hired by anyone else.





Lord Vader said:


> Trust me. It'd be worth it.





JACKIEGAGA said:


> I would give the right one !


LOL :lol: That's a pair between you... which is really ironic given what a tool McCarver is


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Pete K. said:


> Vin Scully has signed for a 61st season with the Dodgers. Listen while you can. He is the last of the best.


We are truly blessed to still have him...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, so this has been bugging me for years...

Vin Scully, truly a legend, is a solo act. He rarely has anyone in the booth with him when he does his play-by-play. So what happens when he has to go to the bathroom and he's not back in time for the next half-inning? 

Or at his age do the Depends come in handy? :eek2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It depends...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I would take Vince Scully and Joe Garagiola


Trust me...Joe is also no "spring chicken". He's done a few fill-ins for the D-Backs in recent years and it is painful to listen to.

I think we're extremely cursed to have Daron Sutton as our guy. I'll give you the fact that the D-Backs weren't that good this year, but Sutton and Mark Grace try too hard to be funny and entertaining. Neither of them are funny or entertaining and they typically forget that there is actually a ball game in front of them.

Glad I have MLB-EI and I'm a Giants' fan. Kruk and Kuipe are a great team.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

While I still enjoy listening to Vin Scully, has anyone else noticed that he's talking more on the radio than he used to? Seems there's little pause in his stream compared with what he used to do. . . . Oh well, greatness endures, but only in its own time.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I loved Vin Scully in his time, but sadly I'd admit pretty quickly that his time has pretty much passed him by. He's a bit like Chuck Thompson (Orioles broadcaster) was as he started to decline -- repetitive and not as relevant in telling stories of past players as the players he talked about were from decades past rather than from just the past decade. In Thompson's case it might be because the Orioles had so many down years towards the end of Thompson's life, but it was still fairly obvious that he was not able to think of recent events as much as spout back history from his own prime.

I'm not sure there's a current announcing team in any sport that I'd say I'm happy with. There are problems with just about all of them that make them annoy me.

I definitely get annoyed by McCarver and long dish he'd be relegated to local broadcasts for a team whose broadcasts I'd never have to see or hear.

Joe Buck is ok to me for baseball, but then again pairing him with McCarver might be making him seem better than he his (because I'm so annoyed with McCarver I might not be catching Buck-ism's that would annoy me). He's ok for football so I'm thinking it's just McCarver, and having caught a few of McCarver's own work where he's not paired up with Buck, I'm absolutely convinced that the problem is strictly McCarver (with that problem being he simply doesn't known to ST_U!)

I hated Ron Darling's work when he was working National's TV broadcasts and was happy not to have to hear much of him in the baseball playoffs (I didn't pay that much attention to them, but I know he worked during the playoff series). He fits the model that I wish for in McCarver's case -- go work on somebody else's broadcasts where I rarely have to hear you.

Hopefully in the coming years we'll get a few up-and-coming broadcasters that come along and become the next Vin Scully, Ernie Harwell, etc.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Back when I was living in S. Florida, before the Marlins, Sunshine Network would simulcast various baseball games every Thursday night, usually Yankee home games (that's what Rizzuto meant when he would say "Hey White, we're goin' to Florida tonight.") or Texas Ranger home games. The Rangers at that time had a guy named Norm Hitzges who had to have, absolutely, without a doubt, thee WORST broadcasting voice and phrasing of all time. He would pronounce Rangers "RAIN-chers" and Yankees "YANNN-keesh". He was excruciating to listen to. Anybody remember him?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mystic7 said:


> Back when I was living in S. Florida, before the Marlins, Sunshine Network would simulcast various baseball games every Thursday night, usually Yankee home games (that's what Rizzuto meant when he would say "Hey White, we're goin' to Florida tonight.") or Texas Ranger home games. The Rangers at that time had a guy named Norm Hitzges who had to have, absolutely, without a doubt, thee WORST broadcasting voice and phrasing of all time. He would pronounce Rangers "RAIN-chers" and Yankees "YANNN-keesh". He was excruciating to listen to. Anybody remember him?


Norm is a wacko. He always uses those far fetched stats to predict games like, "The Rangers win 46% of games on turf east of the Mississippi river in the month of July." :nono:


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

I might be showing my age on this one, but I still miss Dizzy Dean & Pee Wee Reese doing the call on Saturday afternoon baseball.


----------



## Dr_Jim (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess I have a slightly different take on Sutton and Grace. I am in my mid fifties and have watched baseball basically all my life, so I really don't need someone to explain the infield fly rule and other basics. I certainly have a somewhat twisted sense of humor (I especially enjoyed the late Skip Caray, but had no need for Chip). As a result I like Sutton and Grace doing "stand-up" as I can see what is going on. And at the risk of being called a Communist (yes, again I am showing my age) I really have never cared for Vin Scully.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dr_Jim said:


> I guess I have a slightly different take on Sutton and Grace. I am in my mid fifties and have watched baseball basically all my life, so I really don't need someone to explain the infield fly rule and other basics. I certainly have a somewhat twisted sense of humor (*I especially enjoyed the late Skip Caray*, but had no need for Chip). As a result *I like Sutton and Grace doing "stand-up"* as I can see what is going on. And at the risk of being called a Communist (yes, again I am showing my age) *I really have never cared for Vin Scully*.


I pretty much see things the same way you do.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Dr_Jim said:


> I guess I have a slightly different take on Sutton and Grace. I am in my mid fifties and have watched baseball basically all my life, so I really don't need someone to explain the infield fly rule and other basics. I certainly have a somewhat twisted sense of humor (I especially enjoyed the late Skip Caray, but had no need for Chip). As a result I like Sutton and Grace doing "stand-up" as I can see what is going on. And at the risk of being called a Communist (yes, again I am showing my age) I really have never cared for Vin Scully.


although, i understand baseball more than most, i still don't have a problem with broadcasters explaining bb terms for the novice fans.

and yes, i love sut and gracie. but i have been a mark grace fan since he first came up with the cubs.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr_Jim said:


> I guess I have a slightly different take on Sutton and Grace. I am in my mid fifties and have watched baseball basically all my life, so I really don't need someone to explain the infield fly rule and other basics. I certainly have a somewhat twisted sense of humor (I especially enjoyed the late Skip Caray, but had no need for Chip). As a result I like Sutton and Grace doing "stand-up" as I can see what is going on. And at the risk of being called a Communist (yes, again I am showing my age) I really have never cared for Vin Scully.


Welcome, comrade!!! I've never cared for him either. I'll admit that he is one of the great broadcasters, but I personally can't take that endless drone of a voice constantly needing to fill every second of air time with words!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is a link to the dismissal and opportunities that may be available to Chip Caray.

http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2009Dec07/0,4670,FBCJimLitke120709,00.html


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Who in their right mind would have hired Chip in the first place. He is as qualified as Sarah Palin is to teach Geography. Chip Caray will go down in history as the worst national announcer of all time. TBS was smart to finally fire him. He was terrible..


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I miss curt gowdy!


----------

